
The retreat from religion is accelerating - dsr12
http://allendowney.blogspot.com/2017/10/the-retreat-from-religion-is.html
======
tomellis271
Good to see the US is catching up. It has huge cultural influence,
particularly here on politics in Australia, so in spite of so many worrying
trends, this is a relief.

